# Whole Foods Pork Supplier



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hoops....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/whole-foods-pork-supplier-encounters-growth-sustainability-challenges-blmg/


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Why would anyone acknowledge let alone make promises to PETA?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> Why would anyone acknowledge let alone make promises to PETA?


Politically correct liberalism.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Where is the dislike button?


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

When you try to blend Idealism and Capitalism Idealism tends to disappear rightly or wrongly is not for me to say...


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> Where is the dislike button?


Located at a polling booth near you come November 2016.....

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

At least the pork producers manned up and admitted that raising a few hogs was different than mass producing them. Whole Foods is the one lying.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Vol said:


> Located at a polling booth near you come November 2016.....
> 
> Regards, Mike


I will keep trying. But I think last year the only winner I voted for was the Sheriff.


----------

